

Ask PG: What's with the limit on accessing older items? - ColinWright

A couple of times today I've hit the message that you're temporarily restricting access to old items.  Any chance of a heads up on this?
======
GFischer
Also, why are thousand day old Ask HN items on the front page of Ask HN?

I was going to reply to a question, only to find out it was 562 days old...

